# Free vacuum tube compressor/limiter from Nomad Factory



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I made a quick video to demonstrate the sound of this VACUUM TUBE COMPRESSOR/LIMITER plugin.

Nomad Factory has announced the release of a very special product, Bus Driver, that will be available ‘FREE’ of charge on the DontCrack store. For a limited time, they will let everyone have a voucher, covering the retail price to be able to have it for FREE!

Bus Driver is available for FREE on the DontCrack store here:
http://store.dontcrack.com/product_info.php?products_id=2237
VOUCHER CODE: freebusdriver





BTW, you might want to change your address to USA at the checkout otherwise the site will automatically want to charge you GST fees.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

*What happens and how often does the activation screen goes on. Does "per instance" mean once you disable the nag it works?

Demo limitations :*

240 hours working trial period

Activation screen appears randomly on a per instance basis

Audio processing is disabled while the activation screen is open

Other than the above the plug-in is fully functional, saving and loading sessions and presets work


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

That's because you probably downloaded the demo version. You should click on "add to cart" and enter the voucher code at the checkout, this way you'll be sent an email with the serial number of the full version. Make sure you read the entire page, also that your billing address is in USA


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

You guys are going to think that I'm getting paid for making all these videos when the truth is that I'm struggling to make my YouTube page more visible (and hopefully getting paid some day for that) by sharing things that I consider useful to other producers/musicians. 
Here is a comparison vs other great compressor/saturation plug in 



Good news is that today I got an email from Don'tCrack thanking me for my support making these 2 videos


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Yeah I downloaded this earlier today but haven't installed it yet. Because the Don't Crack website is based in Montreal they have to charge GST so what starts out being free for everybody else costs Canadians like us $5.95 and you're right about using a U.S. address, I did that earlier as well, but it's still a shame we have to do that. I'll check out your videos now. Edit, just checked out the videos and I like the compression you used on the drums. The one with the SoundToys plugin show you can really crush the sound if you want to. Nice job.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Thank you Ken, that solution was suggested to me by a Don'tCrack sales rep. As you said, it's a shame that happens. 
About the compressors, I liked the fact that no matter how much you crush the track the meters never go red, I think is called "automatic gain compensation"


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

amagras said:


> That's because you probably downloaded the demo version. You should click on "add to cart" and enter the voucher code at the checkout, this way you'll be sent an email with the serial number of the full version. Make sure you read the entire page, also that your billing address is in USA


K so the nag screen won't happen? Good.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

No, it's the full version, no limitations.
Now, give me back my "like"


----------



## Slooky (Feb 3, 2015)

downloaded and installed and I do not see it in my vst plugins? A folder shows up in( my documents) showing Nomad factory-Bus Driver folder-Licenses and all folders are empty


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I don't remember but it should let you choose and change the VST plugin path during the installation. There are usually more than one VST folders, try searching c:
Also make sure you have all the VST options selected during the installation.


----------



## Slooky (Feb 3, 2015)

Its okay, I tend not to read the user manual. I read it and found out where it was. Thank you for this Haven;t had to put a serial number in yet or does that come later?


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm pretty sure you already know the answer but... when you open the plugin for the first time it'll ask for a serial, if not, you can enter it in "utility"


----------

